

How Democrats Can Become Relevant Again - brianwillis
http://robertreich.org/post/3591689800

======
functionoid
He makes no sense, he is contributor on CNBC Kudlow show. You should listen to
him he does not have facts and uses loud and continuous speaking to make his
point, rather than being valid with his comments.

------
jinushaun
Summary: Demonise the rich. Raise taxes for the rich. Don't cut spending.

------
zdw
As much as I think Reich is right about this, it's politics, flagged...

